# William Atkin



## 1833usmc (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking for any knowledge of the William Akin's, 46' Schooner-Rigged Motorsailer: "Magpie"


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

A couple at least were built for sure. One was for sale a few years ago. Big boat, would take years to build. I like them too, at least from the plans. You might try asking on the WoodenBoat Forum if anyone has experience aboard.


----------



## 1833usmc (Nov 6, 2011)

Tanks! Semper Fidelis.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

You're welcome! Semper Paratus!


----------



## Pallas Athena (Nov 7, 2011)

hello,
I'm new to the Forum, Excuse me for English but I'm french. I bought my junk Creekmore 34 in Miami in May. I do not know what rig. but after 4000 nm is great. I am interested to know someone who practices junk rig.
good luck to all
Fabian


----------

